# F/32



## nineyards (Oct 8, 2015)

Clouds so very perfectly and densely layered
Truly a painted sky
I was mesmerized
Just had to get the shot
Whipped out my camera
No thought of double checking the settings
COLOSSAL mistake
No idea till I got home and downloaded my card


----------



## Ruined (Oct 8, 2015)

If you have a pigment printer can probably experiment with matte/fine art paper for a cool watercolor look.


----------

